# Bios erkennt meine Festplatte nicht mehr



## lefteris (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte eine neue Festplatte an an freies Kabel gehaengt um sie zu formatieren und nun geht an meinem PC nichts mehr. Im Bios wird meine Festplatte nicht mehr angezeigt und laesst sich dementsprechend nicht booten.
Es ging voraus, dass ich einen neuen PC gekauft habe, und eine 2.Festplatte einbauen lassen habe, auf der auch die Programme installiert werden sollen. Waehrend des Setups erschien die Meldung, dass die Platte bzw.ausgewaehlte Partition nicht kompatibel mit dem Windows XP ist. Daraufhin dachte ich mir, dass sie formatiert werden muesse und nun ist alles schlimmer, wie es war, denn es geht keiner meiner PC's mehr. Wer hilft einem Laien?
Lefteris


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

Hast du die Festplatte richtig gejumpert?


----------



## lefteris (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe sie auf master gestellt. Ist das richtig? Daran hatte ich auch nichts geaendert, weder an der einen noch an der anderen. Die vom neuen PC stand nicht auf Master, es war der 2.Jumper von rechts. Da stand  cable select. Auf der anderen ist gar kein Jumper (war gerade am Auto und habe nachgesehen), hatte aber normal gearbeitet. 
die neue Platte ist eine Ultra Seagate 80 GB und die 2.,die ich in diesem PC habe eine Maxtor 80 GB. Kann es da Probleme wegen den verschiedenen Modellen geben?
Von meinem aelteren PC ist die HDD eine Maxtor 120 GB und die ist auch neu. (3 Wochen).
Lefteris


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du 2 Geräte an einem Port hast musst du eins auf Master und ein auf Slave jumpern.


----------



## lefteris (30. Oktober 2004)

Sinac,
danke fuer deine Hilfe. Wir haben den Fehler mittlerweile gefunden. Das Kabel vom Motherboard zur Festplatte (ich weiss nicht, wie man das nennt) hatte einen Bruch. Kabel ausgetauscht und schon lief alles bestens.
Lefteris


----------



## Sinac (30. Oktober 2004)

Ok,das ist aber auch echt ein seltener Fehler!   

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

